# Knitting chair



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi every one I have got to purchase for myself a new chair my old recliner just isn't confortable anymore and I was wondering what kind of chair do you all use for knitting most chairs bother my back after a short time thank you for any suggestions


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I use a recliner or my couch most of the time. Otherwise, I'll go out on the patio and knit in an upright chair at my patio table.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Great question.... I need some new furniture and have been thinking about this too. I've thought about what is called a nursing glider/recliner.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Whatever you decide on, sit on it and knit for a few minutes. You will know right away if it is comfortable or not.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

just an opinion for what it's worth but I highly recommend a chair that supports the lumbar and shoulders and more of a "straight" chair I intend at the first of the year to buy what is known in the USA as a slipper chair if you google it you will see Good luck whatever the choice


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you are thinking about a glider, be sure to check out the arms of the chair. While I am knitting or crocheting in mine, the arms are right in the wrong spot and hurt my lower arms and elbows. So whatever chair you choose be sure to bring your knitting with you and try out the chair. Ido my work in my recliner now and keep the glider in the bedroom to use while I get dressed. Good luck on choosing your new chair.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> just an opinion for what it's worth but I highly recommend a chair that supports the lumbar and shoulders and more of a "straight" chair I intend at the first of the year to buy what is known in the USA as a slipper chair if you google it you will see Good luck whatever the choice


Yes, good lumbar support is vital; I used to have a slipper chair, nowadays I find it helpful to have arms at a height to support my elbows

Edna C


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I use a glider rocker/glider ottoman. I chose one with a wider seat so that the arms didn't get in the way of my arms. It's the only chair I can knit in comfortably without getting fatigued.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I sit in the corner of a 3 seater sofa with my WIP taking up the other 2 seats LOL. I don't like arms on a knitting chair as I mostly knit on straights and the arms get in the way.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman. 
Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I would go into a furniture store and ask where you can find the smaller lounge suites (unless you are tall). I would go for an armchair that has a lumbar support. If you have trouble getting in and out of a chair, furniture stores also sell these sturdy little chairs that are quite comfortable with just a cushion at your back.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I sit in a mission style chair/recliner. Like this one, but mine wasn't near $1,000
https://www.cabinfield.com/Product/view/McCoy+Recliner/74523.html?utm_source=google%20products&utm_medium=feeds&gclid=CjwKEAjw2PK7BRDPz5nDh9GjoGcSJAAybcS3QF30dNWEtpY3Tp9_8mJ-4ecBYZQG_tURIsGdK-KqfRoCupDw_wcB


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I use an extra large recliner that was my dad's. It's well broken in and there is plenty of room for my arms. When I snuggle up in my chair its kind of like being in daddy's lap as a little girl again. Fond memories. ????


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I sit in a recliner but I find it bothers my back after a while. I'm thinking a change is in my near future.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a lazy boy leather recliner. It is small and has narrow firm arms. Easy to get in and out. Also good back support especially when not in recline position. Everyone who comes in my house heads for that chair.


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I like my swivel glider from Ballard Design. Can swivel toward window or toward my Ott light, lean back, rock, support arms. Not too soft to too hard - just right. And it does not take up a lot of space.
http://www.ballarddesigns.com/larkin-swivel-glider/furniture/custom-upholstery/chairs-chaise/224074
They regularly have coupons for 20% off or free shipping.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Pack up your needlework project, and a book to read. Find the store/style you like to shop. Tell them you ARE buying something..then be prepared to move about like Goldilocks. It's how I finalized my current furniture that has been perfect but is wearing out. This us NOT a five minute test. You do not want conversation from a clerk but concentrate on how it really feels to you. It will be time well spent for such an important ergonomic fit. Lazy Boy was very accommodating and I was with my choices as was my husband with his for reading.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I found the glider rocker with ottoman horribly uncomfortable and away it went. Now have a Lazy Boy sofa. I can knit and snuggle a dog. 
Why not bring your knitting along when you furniture shop? Height of arms and width of seat while knitting are considerations. Wooden arms are not comfortable. I have back problems and restless leg syndrome so nothing is comfortable for long.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

tonyastewart said:


> just an opinion for what it's worth but I highly recommend a chair that supports the lumbar and shoulders and more of a "straight" chair I intend at the first of the year to buy what is known in the USA as a slipper chair if you google it you will see Good luck whatever the choice


Agree! Most of the time I sit on my chair at the kitchen table. Not glorious but it's best for me.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit sitting up in bed. I bought a Bedsitter backrest, but I don't always use it. I can tell you that they haven't invented a rocker-recliner that my autistic son can't rock the back off of. We've gone through three, including a heavy-duty one meant for plus-size people, my 5'7" son weighs all of 118 lbs., and he's killed them all. Now he's working on a glider-rocker meant for daycare centers.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I use a "slipper rocker" It is cane and was made sometime in the 1870's. It has very low arms and was used for rocking a baby or doing needlework - knitting, tatting, crochet, etc.- and this was way more than 100 years ago. Surprisingly it is very comfortable and I can and do sit for several hours at a time and since I have Rheumatoid arthritis it is even more surprising that I am not stiff when I get up. I sometimes tuck a small pillow behind my back but it is curved just right for me. Recliners are usually too soft but Lazeboy does make a few that are very firm and smaller for the female body.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Most important to me is that the arms do not interfere with the knitting needles. I like use a glider rocker to get exercise while I sit and knit.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

At home I sit either on the sofa or in a glider/rocker. The sofa or any seat with no arms works best if I am using straight needles. Since I generally use circulars the arms aren't usually an issue.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

You might consider a higher=end office chair. The arms should be adjustable so you can find the proper height...seat adjusts up and down so your knees are bent and your feet are on the floor (big issue for short-legged me). In some, you can adjust the back support, or you can get a lumbar support pillow specifically meant for this kind of office chair. 
I work at mine often and I like it. I frequently work from my kitchen chair, which has arms, or from a resin-cast upright patio chair, also with arms.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.besthf.com/best/Furniture/Recliners/Power-Recliners/COLTON
This is the one I have. Love the flat arms. Sits up straight for knitting. Foot rest comes up and still straight. Once foot rest is all the way up it starts to
recline. Power recliner bought just for knitting. The head rest moves too. Good lumbar and firm seat. Arm rests at just the right height. Wish it reclined with footrest part way up. But other than that no issues at all. Well worth what we went thru to get it. Searched every store around including online.
Went back to this store and tried it again and said "put it in the car". Very comfortable chair.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

My husband surprised me with a glidder w/ottoman from Costco when I was out of town. Very comfy but the arms were in the way so I put my ortho pillow on the seat and it works great...I can sit there for hours.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


Thanks for reminding me of these chairs...GONNA go look today!????


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a glider with glider ottoman and although comfortable it has wooden arms and my elbows do start to hurt after a while. I was knitting at a desk in my office chair. Works for a while but not as comfortable as my new recliner. I also find the futon comfortable for shorter periods of time. My back starts hurting in most chairs after a short time. I am in love with my recliner though.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I knit in a chair and a half with ottoman. The arms don't get in the way and I like to have my feet up some.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

knit4ES said:
 

> Great question.... I need some new furniture and have been thinking about this too. I've thought about what is called a nursing glider/recliner.


I have a glider & it is fairly comfortable for knitting, but I prefer my recliner because I have more room for all my stuff. I will knit in a straight back chair, on a step, in the car - wherever I happen to be.....I have even knitted while standing in a line.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

If you have never reclined in a Lazy Boy recliner I beg you to recline in one. They have a ratchet suspension in then that no other recliner has and it allows you to recline in different position for your comfort. They start at $399.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Several years ago, I bought a Barcolounger with an electric gizmo instead of the handle on the side. The big advantage, which I never thought of until it was home and I was loving it, is that you can stop the recline at any point. You're not stuck with just where the chairs "click" into place. Though we own a variety of loungers in addition, this big red leather recliner remains my favorite for doing almost everything I can do seated.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a recliner that I use most of the time, but my back does start to bother me after a while. I have a rocking chair that I sit in sometimes and I realize that my back doesn't hurt in the rocker. It is padded and very comfortable. You might give one a try.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a glider & it is fairly comfortable for knitting, but I prefer my recliner because I have more room for all my stuff. I will knit in a straight back chair, on a step, in the car - wherever I happen to be.....I have even knitted while standing in a line.


Yep. Me too. ????


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I would re-stuff the seat of the recliner (that's usually what happens, the seats compress and give no support) simply because it usually is easier and cheaper to reupholster and rebuild (new batting, new foam) good furniture than to replace. If the cover is not in bad shape, lift the back straight off (undo a couple dozen staples on the back and then just lift it right off....some brands don't even have the staples) undo staples on the back of the seat and reach in with new foam, folded in half across the chair...unfold as you pull your hand out.... put as many pcs as you can stuff in there (I buy 1" bed toppers nowdays) scraps too small for the whole seat go under the new foam down the center...sometimes it helps to wrap in trash bags with the side slit..... slide in, pull bag out gently and wrap next pc. The last layer is a layer of thick quilt batting big enough to cover top and be tucked down the sides to smooth all the edges. Re-staple the back of the seat, slide back down into the 'rails' and re-staple if necessary. You may make your old chair new again.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought a straight back, leather recliner from Scan Interiors.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Agree! Most of the time I sit on my chair at the kitchen table. Not glorious but it's best for me.


You might like what I do....I am not comfortable with my arms unsupported so I have 3 distinct sizes of couch pillows and usually work with a pillow in my lap, changing sizes if I get tired. The different heights seem to rest my back and the heaviness of the work is not on my shoulders.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one , and I absolutely love it!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I sit anywhere including sitting up in bed. That being said, I love a small soft chair with low arms. I would agree, if you are buying one, take your knitting to the store and sit and knit for a while before purchasing.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

marty1136 said:


> Hi every one I have got to purchase for myself a new chair my old recliner just isn't confortable anymore and I was wondering what kind of chair do you all use for knitting most chairs bother my back after a short time thank you for any suggestions


I have a "Stressless" chair that is wonderful. It was a bit pricey, but well worth it in the long run. It's a combination straight chair and recliner. The armrests are perfect for knitting and it comes in three sizes. When we downsized to a much smaller area, we bought two-the smaller one for me and a larger size for my tall husband. They are the most comfortable chairs we've ever had and they don't take up a lot of space. After my husband's shoulder surgery it was the only place he could be comfortable. 
w


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

We have a lazy boy recliner that my husband purchased recently. He is small and has short legs and has a hard time finding a comfortable chair. This is a power recliner and is smaller than a lot of the ones you see. It is very comfortable both when just sitting and reclining. Everyone who comes in says how great it is. I like a recliner to knit as my ankles swell and I like to keep my feet up. I think it is really important to sit in a chair for a while and check where the chair hits certain parts of your body. Do your feet touch the floor? Does it support your back? Where does it hit your head or neck when you rest your head back?
Good luck, nothing worse than not being comfortable when you knit.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

That is what I use. The are expensive but well worth every penny. I was fortunate to find one at a second hand furniture store, called Treasures in Old Lyme CT.


sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Best chair ever.


klassey said:


> I have a "Stressless" chair that is wonderful. It was a bit pricey, but well worth it in the long run. It's a combination straight chair and recliner. The armrests are perfect for knitting and it comes in three sizes. When we downsized to a much smaller area, we bought two-the smaller one for me and a larger size for my tall husband. They are the most comfortable chairs we've ever had and they don't take up a lot of space. After my husband's shoulder surgery it was the only place he could be comfortable.
> w


----------



## pennurse58 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am sitting in one now and love it for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I put a pillow in the small of my back. I like sitting on the couch so I can spread out my pattern, the TV remote  and my knitting bag with supplies.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

As some have suggested sit in the chair to see if you like it. I have back issues and am not comfortable if both feet are not on the floor. The seat of the chair cannot be any deeper than the length of my thighs otherwise I am leaning back, feet are of the floor and eventually there is a pull in my lower back. I also like a chair that is supports my back and head, in case I node off. Most sofas today are deep into the back so you either have your feet of the floor or you stretch out trying to touch the floor causing a space between your bum and the back of the sofa. These are things we never think of when shopping for living room furniture. I sit in a rocking chair but when I rock back my feet lift so I keep a hard pillow as a foot stool. I find the foot stools are to high and eventually we are reclying as the hours pass by. Have fun shopping. :sm09:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Catarry said:


> You might consider a higher=end office chair. The arms should be adjustable so you can find the proper height...seat adjusts up and down so your knees are bent and your feet are on the floor (big issue for short-legged me). In some, you can adjust the back support, or you can get a lumbar support pillow specifically meant for this kind of office chair.
> I work at mine often and I like it. I frequently work from my kitchen chair, which has arms, or from a resin-cast upright patio chair, also with arms.


I love my office chair. Back support and swivels, adjust arms with right just a tad lower than left, feet on a "kiddie" step stool, listening to Pandora, in my own room with 2 windows and half bath. About the only reason I leave my room is to fix lunch and spend time with hubby between sleep and work.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find a swivel or glider difficult to arise from.



knit4ES said:


> Great question.... I need some new furniture and have been thinking about this too. I've thought about what is called a nursing glider/recliner.


----------



## carolsue1027 (Jan 17, 2015)

I knit in my lazy boy recliner. I can sit and have my feet up and the recliner is well padded and comfortable. If I get tired of knitting I recline a little and take a cat nap. I also do alot of reading in that recliner too.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

As someone else suggested, I too use a rocking chair with a pad on the seat and an afghan on the back. Had to switch from the couch to the rocker after hip replacement surgery for the correct hip back angle. That was two years ago and I haven't had any lower back issues since. I can and do sit for hours in the rocker with no problems. The pad raises my body enough so the arms are at the correct height allowing me to rest my elbows or forearms while knitting. I also use a footstool. As some have also suggested, do take your knitting with you and knit while you test the various chairs, that will help you make your decision.

Another thought -- rockers do not take up as much floor space as recliners or regular stuffed chair does. Good luck.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I sit on the middle cushion of a 3 cushion coach. The arms do not get in my way here and it's a high back so it supports not only my back but shoulders too.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

deemail said:


> I would re-stuff the seat of the recliner (that's usually what happens, the seats compress and give no support) simply because it usually is easier and cheaper to reupholster and rebuild (new batting, new foam) good furniture than to replace. If the cover is not in bad shape, lift the back straight off (undo a couple dozen staples on the back and then just lift it right off....some brands don't even have the staples) undo staples on the back of the seat and reach in with new foam, folded in half across the chair...unfold as you pull your hand out.... put as many pcs as you can stuff in there (I buy 1" bed toppers nowdays) scraps too small for the whole seat go under the new foam down the center...sometimes it helps to wrap in trash bags with the side slit..... slide in, pull bag out gently and wrap next pc. The last layer is a layer of thick quilt batting big enough to cover top and be tucked down the sides to smooth all the edges. Re-staple the back of the seat, slide back down into the 'rails' and re-staple if necessary. You may make your old chair new again.


I have two different model lazy boy recliners and one is wider and much more comfortable to knit or crochet in. The arms in the wide one do not get in the way when doing any crafts. Unfortunately both chairs are really hard in the seat so I bought a piece of foam,covered it with fabric and then crocheted a cover to match the colour of each chair. It makes an incredible difference to the comfort when sitting for a long time.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> Great question.... I need some new furniture and have been thinking about this too. I've thought about what is called a nursing glider/recliner.


Just be sure you can put your feet up for a bit if need be. Perhaps get the gliding foot stool, too. But try it out first. I have a lovely leather glider/rocker/recliner and footstool that was my brothers that I have inherited. I know he paid big bucks for it, but for the life of me, I cannot imagine why. It hurts my back to use the foot stool, as it is the same height as the chair seat, and I need it lower, which I can do with a recliner. So whatever you decide, follow the advice here...take your knitting to the store, and sit and knit for at least a half hour, longer if possible.


----------



## pamap (Dec 4, 2012)

sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


Absolutely! Have one upstairs and one down. Don't want to sit or knit anywhere else!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

mollyb44 said:


> If you are thinking about a glider, be sure to check out the arms of the chair. While I am knitting or crocheting in mine, the arms are right in the wrong spot and hurt my lower arms and elbows. So whatever chair you choose be sure to bring your knitting with you and try out the chair. Ido my work in my recliner now and keep the glider in the bedroom to use while I get dressed. Good luck on choosing your new chair.


I have to agree with you. I bought a new recliner a couple of months ago and I did try it pretending I was knitting, which seemed o.k. However, after a couple of weeks, my shoulders started to hurt. What I took for a support for my elbows is now in my way. Eventhough I hardly touch it with my elbows, it does limit my movements. I ended up using it only to relax or watch T.V. and installed a new "knitting spot" in the corner of my couch where I have total freedom of movement.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I recently bought a small recliner that is popular with people that have RV's because of the size and I love it. It has small low arms, has a firm cushion and when not reclined I can sit in it with my feet touching the floor (I am 5'3)!! When my back is hurting I go and sit in it and knit and soon back pain is gone. It is a Lane recliner, check them out. I call it my "baby chair" as it is much smaller than a regular recliner. It is a wall hugger though and wouldn't be great for taking naps.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

I second the slipper chair, my favorite


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much you have made my shopping so much easier I now have a list of things to look for and try and names of chairs to look for


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

My suggestion (and it may already have been suggested) is to take your knitting with you when you try out chairs. I did this in February - I walked into three furniture stores with my knitting bag, sat down in several chairs and pulled out my knitting and knitted for about 10 minutes - found a wonderful glider, made by the Amish in the Sugarcreek area of Ohio. The sales lady knew exactly why I wanted to do that because she was also a knitter. Good luck!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I know what you mean about the arms of a chair causing your shoulders to hurt. That is why I took my knitting with me - sat in several chairs and actually knitted for at least 10 minutes to find out if that would happen or not. Something else that might help you is to add a thick firm cushion to the seat. It may raise you up enough that the arms of the chair won't bother you.


sonialyne said:


> I have to agree with you. I bought a new recliner a couple of months ago and I did try it pretending I was knitting, which seemed o.k. However, after a couple of weeks, my shoulders started to hurt. What I took for a support for my elbows is now in my way. Eventhough I hardly touch it with my elbows, it does limit my movements. I ended up using it only to relax or watch T.V. and installed a new "knitting spot" in the corner of my couch where I have total freedom of movement.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> Whatever you decide on, sit on it and knit for a few minutes. You will know right away if it is comfortable or not.


Great advice!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a power lift chair. Those are the ones that are designed for someone who has trouble getting up from a sitting position. You will see them advertised in magazines aimed at women and older people, and they come in different sizes, widths, and seat depth. Mine was originally used by my husband and has a deeper and wider seating area, but it has all the back areas supported, reclines and has a foot support that comes out like a regular recliner. I like to scootch all the way back and sort of lean into one of the back corners and stretch out.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I sit on the floor of my hobby room, cross-legged, and knit for hours. And, yes, I'll turn 71 at the end of this month.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I use a recliner most of the time. Sometimes I like to sit in a straight chair with arms. You must sit in the chair before you purchase it. I cannot use a chair that is soft.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Either the sofa or a large recliner for me. Sometimes if my back starts to bother me I use a smaller rocker but the arms are a bit close for knitting. Taking your needles with you on the search is a must.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My favorite chair, whether knitting or reading, is a straight-back oak rocking chair. I personally detest recliners as they are very uncomfortable for me - offer no back support, and I'm short so if the chair is not reclined my head is pushed forward by the padding at the chair top.


----------



## J-C (Sep 30, 2013)

I generally sit on a sturdy couch, over toward the middle and away from the arms. Using the pillows that are usually decorative and are fairly large, I put one flat by my left side and the other upright under my right elbow. Then, as if this is not enough, I put my feet up on an ottoman pulled into the front of the couch so my legs have a good no-gap resting place. A great nest that supports for extended periods of time and doesn't interfere with production!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

J-C ... I nest a lot like you do. I'm enjoying the lively discussion and what works and why for so many ....


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Mollie said:


> I sit on the floor of my hobby room, cross-legged, and knit for hours. And, yes, I'll turn 71 at the end of this month.


Way to go Mollie! Happy early birthday????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ! I could fall in love with that one really quick. My recliner is on the way out and need a new one. Too bad that one is so expensive.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Take your knitting with you during the hunt. Check where your elbows hit the arms etc. sometimes the arms are too high and that puts strain on your shoulders, also do you find wooden arms or upholstery arms more comfortable? And watch where your feet hit the floor, I am short and in very few chairs can I feel the floor and that makes my legs ache with the dangle, unless it is a recliner. Some recliners are hard to get out of, comfortable sitting or not, they are pretty deep seated. Good luck!


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have that chair and really love it.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

SGreene, I agree with you about the Stressless though I have a different version. With my feet on the footstool I'm off and knitting with ease as the yarn sits in my lap.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

If you want a chair mostly for knitting, the ergonomically correct chair will have no arms at all, and it will be small (big) enough so that your legs form right angles when you sit in it. I learned this when I took a class in Ergonomic Knitting. I bought a chair for me that fits the bill, and found that having no arms is so much more comfortable for knitting. It's amazing. I plan to knit for many years so it was important for me.


----------



## rlhanlon (Feb 18, 2015)

I would recommend checking out a good office chair if you don't need a recliner part. These types of chairs are very customizable. Lots of parts can be moved like where the back support fits, arm height, chair height etc. They are designed to fit a wide range of body shapes and are made to be comfortable for sitting many hours.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm using a special pillow behind my back on the standard couch we have. I got the pillow at the chiropractors office. It is from "Core Products, Inc.". Can use it on any chair, in the car, on any sofa, etc. much more affordable than buying a special piece of furniture IMHO.

Look at the sit back support products ... http://www.coreproducts.com


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to use a recliner but found I lost too many things down beside the seat cushion... cable needles, crochet hook for fixing dropped stitches, stitch markers, etc. Now I use an office chair as I sit at my computer. I often knit from a pattern on the screen. I like that I can adjust the height, the back and add lumbar support if I need it. My chair doesn't have arms but the arms of most office chairs are adjustable too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Individual choice depending on your body, whether you knit with straight or circular needles, how you hold your arms as you knit, etc. Take your knitting to a furniture store, tell salesperson what you want to do and spend leisurely time sitting and knitting. Buying furniture is an investment so make it work for you.


----------



## knit-bead-read-repeat (Nov 3, 2014)

I love my small glider rocker w/separate foot rest...it is the wooden type w/back slats and low, curved arms w/tie on back and seat and footstool padded cushions (about 2-3" of cloth covered foam). I also have a small back pillow for my lower back and am very comfortable doing knitting or crocheting. My lazyboy recliner is too puffy and the arms are too high for me to be comfortable while K or C....but great for reading or watching TV w/my feet up...so I switch back and forth between the 2 depending on what I am doing at the time.
The best part is that when I discovered that I was uncomfortable in my new recliner I decided I would look for a glider rocker like I had used @ my LYS and was so comfortable in....low and behold about a month later I went to a local church rummage sale and there was my rocker (clean and in perfect shape) sitting in the walkway and I offered them $25.00 and they said ok and I put it in the back of my car and home immediately. Have loved it ever since.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


Hey, great suggestion--they call it "stressless" for a reason. I once sold these years ago when we first introduced them to the US. They came originally with a chrome base and later bent wood frames. The cushions are always a quality leather because fabric clings to your clothing making it difficult to get comfortable. But the secret is that they balance when you sit in them to the position that is comfortable for you and the ottoman is separate so they are easy to get out of. A product of Norway.

Personally I knit in most any place/seating I want to be--at home and in public.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

My all time favorite was an antique, broad armed chair that a family friend was throwing out. It sat sooo good and the broad arms were great support for my arms. It was big enough I could sit and hang my legs across one arm while leaning on the other. It finally wore out.

Now, I have one of those wooden rocker/gliders... but no ottoman that matches.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

marty1136 said:


> Hi every one I have got to purchase for myself a new chair my old recliner just isn't confortable anymore and I was wondering what kind of chair do you all use for knitting most chairs bother my back after a short time thank you for any suggestions


I have a chair from Ikea and it's so comfortable! The arms are low enough as to not interfere with my needles. You can also get a footstool to match.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=PO%C3%84NG+Chair


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a nursing chair but I find it slopes back and makes my shoulders ache when knitting. Great for just relaxing though I have one on the patio.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

I like to knit while sitting in rocking chair with a sheep skin on it for comfort. Best back support that I can find. Relatives with back problems want to sit there.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

CarolZ said:


> I have a chair from Ikea and it's so comfortable! The arms are low enough as to not interfere with my needles. You can also get a footstool to match.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/search/?query=PO%C3%84NG+Chair


is it the chair or the rocker?


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely agree! But, the one I fell in love with is $3000.00!
:sm24:


----------



## Country Living (Oct 3, 2012)

My grandmother had a small sewing rocker it was called sat by the window for light and her basket of projects was on the floor beside it..it has no arms and is not wide It was passed down to me I love it with a pad on the seat it sets very comfortable... fond Memories of her... nearly every time we went there she was sitting in it doing something.. she rocked grand babies and have been told her own.. a some what low chair but just right for most sitting. often she snapped green beans there also had a board she put on her lap and wrote letters ,,, she also had what was called a day bed against the wall just across the window.. this was a low narrow bed/Cot for some one not feeling well to lay and yet not be off some where all alone and where she could keep watch over... this was something of a pass through area or a large hall way as all the other rooms opened off of it but it made a great area just off the kitchen.. she could and did watch her pot on the stove and children and nearly every thing else so easy all from her chair .. what a place.. don't make them like that any more. Any one else know any thing about sewing rockers and day beds?


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

SANDY I said:


> Pack up your needlework project, and a book to read. Find the store/style you like to shop. Tell them you ARE buying something..then be prepared to move about like Goldilocks. It's how I finalized my current furniture that has been perfect but is wearing out. This us NOT a five minute test. You do not want conversation from a clerk but concentrate on how it really feels to you. It will be time well spent for such an important ergonomic fit. Lazy Boy was very accommodating and I was with my choices as was my husband with his for reading.


I did this when choosing my desk chair. I narrowed it down to three then spent time in each one until I found the winner. The clerks understood and left me alone. My chair is now more than 10 years old & I'm still happy with it. Well worth the time spent!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I like a straight chair, too. Actually, I tend to knit in a couple of places around the house including outside on the porch. It means different kinds of chairs and maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> is it the chair or the rocker?


It's the chair. I'd like to try the rocker though. Looks comfortable!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just got new recliners earlier this year and I have a recliner as I need a foot rest that I can adjust for my bad knee. I really like it and it is so comfy to sit in and knit. That is where I sit to do all my knitting. Oh yes just my hub and I and he has a recliner like mine and then we have a double recliner, that is our living room furniture, no sofa as they are big and hard to move around when I do a good cleaning.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

My favorite kntting place is what I call my "back fixing" chair. It is a fairly wide Lazy Boy recliner (the kind with the level on the right side that you pull back to make it recline and the leg support comes up. My torn rotator cuff is aggravated by having my elbow on the arm of a chair (it pushes my upper arm into the socket which causes pain) so it's wide enough that I can keep my elbows inside the arms. I call it "back fixing" b/c whenever I get a backache, 15 minutes in this chair and the backache is gone.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


I double this suggestion. Best made, most comfortable chair ever. Incredible support as well. I use it whenever my DH is not home. No room for 2 of them.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> Great question.... I need some new furniture and have been thinking about this too. I've thought about what is called a nursing glider/recliner.


Had one, did not find it very comfortable. It bothered my back after a while and I don't have back problems. I also think there was not enough arm space to knit comfortably. Just mho.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

There's a great idea. Take your knitting and check out the chairs in furniture stores. By the time you're done with this, you'll have finished a sweater.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

conig said:


> I did this when choosing my desk chair. I narrowed it down to three then spent time in each one until I found the winner. The clerks understood and left me alone. My chair is now more than 10 years old & I'm still happy with it. Well worth the time spent!


That was another great use of the time.


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

I use a variety of chairs, but the most important factor for me is supporting my arms. At my weekly knitting group, I sit in a restaurant chair and put my elbows on the table. (After finishing my food, of course!) At home, I sit cross-legged on the sofa and support my elbows with pillows in my lap, at the suggestion of my physical therapist. These postures bring the work up toward eye-level, lessening the need to bend forward, which stresses the back of my neck. Thanks, deemail, for bringing up the subject!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I sit in a mission style chair/recliner. Like this one, but mine wasn't near $1,000
> https://www.cabinfield.com/Product/view/McCoy+Recliner/74523.html?utm_source=google%20products&utm_medium=feeds&gclid=CjwKEAjw2PK7BRDPz5nDh9GjoGcSJAAybcS3QF30dNWEtpY3Tp9_8mJ-4ecBYZQG_tURIsGdK-KqfRoCupDw_wcB


I just think of all the yarn and other things that can be bought for that money, a gold timer set for 20-30 minute breaks will do the job for me instead! LOL.
Anyway with age the bathroom breaks also call more often.... Laughing more!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

jeanne63 said:


> Thanks for reminding me of these chairs...GONNA go look today!????


We've had several Stressless Ekornes chairs for probably 10 years. I really like the smaller one because it fits me better, and my hubby likes the larger one. When we bought them, I didn't appreciate them as much as I do now, as I have developed an iffy back that seems to be balking at sitting on the softer couch cushions. (It actually doesn't balk at sitting on the couch, it just doesn't like how it feels getting up from it.) They are expensive, but even after all this time and use, look and feel like new. I do use the leather cleaner/moisturizer they sell with them, and recommend taking that kind of care. Good luck!


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

This is totally off the subject but I see your picture is a sheltie and am curious as I also have a sheltie. my little sheltie is 2 years old and her name is Lucie I lost my last sheltie the one on here and am still at a loss without hwe


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't get a cushy one. Like all pillowy. You loose yourself in it. I don't know how tall or short you are but that makes a big difference too.
Last year we purchased 2 cushy pillowy recliners. My feet could not touch the floor and I had to always push myself back to sit upright in the chair.
Couldn't stand it any more so went out and purchased a new recliner. This one is smaller and fits my body type perfect. My feet touch the floor and when I sit my back goes right up against the back of the chair, perfect fit. I wanted to one that rocked, but the salesman talked me out of it and I got the power chair. I like the power chair, but I like to rock and knit. So---- sit in the chair and make sure it fits to your body type.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

sgreene said:


> i highly recommend my Stressless Ekornes leather reclining chair and ottoman.
> Google it. You won't want to get up. And no, I don't own stock in this company.


HOLY MOLY !
https://www.smartfurniture.com/products/stressless-capri-chair-medium-with-legcomfort-base-by-ekornes.html


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

LEE1313 said:


> HOLY MOLY !
> https://www.smartfurniture.com/products/stressless-capri-chair-medium-with-legcomfort-base-by-ekornes.html


Yep. $4K by the time it is delivered, etc. I do have a ticket for the lottery drawing soon, so I'll put this on the wish list for that.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Yep. $4K by the time it is delivered, etc. I do have a ticket for the lottery drawing soon, so I'll put this on the wish list for that.


LOL I guess I better get a lotto ticket too !


----------

